# Coleman 502 Stove- won't light



## duckbill (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey folks,
I acquired a sweet little Coleman 502 Single burner stove in really nice condition.  It was used once by the original owner and then stored away for a long time.  I cannot get it to light.  I've replaced the fuel cap because the seal was shot and the new caps are better.  I've completely dissassembled it 4 times, cleaned it and put it back together.  
It sounds like a jet engine and I can smell the fuel, but it just won't light.  I kind of wonder if the air/fuel mix tube is the culprit because I get fuel through the generator tube.

Does anybody have any experience with these little beauties?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 18, 2010)

I believe these stoves are dual fuel ????
Maybe the previous owner used gas and
left some fuel in it that has clogged it up ????
Try cleaning tube/gen with throttle body
spray....
I have a US Military M1950 gas stove, that operates
exactly the same way,
and if i shut it off while running it has a tendency
to "gum up" if it sets 5-6 mos, and is hard to start..
If I let it run out gas it lights and runs fine...


----------



## duckbill (Sep 20, 2010)

This one isn't the dual fuel, it's older than that.  It's strange!  I've cleaned everything.  I might try replacing the generator, but that's about all I know to do.
Thanks


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, you've done everything i would have recommended. My first thought is a dirt dauber nest in the venturi tube, but you said you've completely disassembled it several times.
Have you tried calling or e-mailing customer service at Coleman? Thats the only thing i can suggest.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, you've done everything i would have recommended. My first thought is a dirt dauber nest in the venturi tube, but you said you've completely disassembled it several times.
> Have you tried calling or e-mailing customer service at Coleman? Thats the only thing i can suggest.



Every time I've had trouble with a Coleman stove, it's involved a mud dauber nest. They'll get in the generator sometimes, too.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 21, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> Every time I've had trouble with a Coleman stove, it's involved a mud dauber nest. They'll get in the generator sometimes, too.



These are very small backpack stove...Doubt a dirt dauber..
They use gas or Coleman fuel , and I'll bet the fuel tube or generator/jet has
residue (varnish ) in it, and is not working properly...
Get some carb or throttle body spray and clean it again....
Might have to get a fine piece of wire to clean the fuel
jet...I Googled this stove and lots of parts are similar to the
stove I have.....The Military version and the 502 were made
by Coleman.....


----------



## duckbill (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the help.  I'm completely baffled.  I've attacked the air mix (venturi) tube as well as the generator tube with everything.  Needle valve works great.  It's just not lighting .  I might call coleman, but I'm thinking they will suggest the same things.

It's a real head scratcher!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2010)

One last thought: How old is the fuel?


----------



## duckbill (Sep 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> One last thought: How old is the fuel?



Ya know.......I'm not sure, but it's relatively new because it's in one of the small plastic quart bottles.  They haven't been selling those that long, I don't believe.  I dumped some on the concrete and lit it and it burned just fine.

I've had that same thought, though.  It wouldn't hurt to try some brand new fuel.


----------

